# Good all-purpose hook for soaking bait?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

To somewhat piggy back off of the "circle hook vs. kahle" question that's going on in another thread...I also have a question about hook selection. I realize that it is usually best to try to match the hook to the specific fish (and size of fish) being targeted or the specific application/rig being used. However, what about those times when you are not targeting a specific fish or size of fish? Obviously a hook that is the perfect size for a decent drum might be a bit large for a smaller speck...so there would have to be some tradeoffs in trying to find an "all-purpose" size/style. But for someone just hoping to catch some average/keeper sized trout, slot/puppy drum (not bulls) or flounder...and who just wants to soak some cut bait or shrimp on a bottom rig what is a good all purpose style and size of hook to use? And can this same hook be used for a two hook bottom rig, and also for a fish finder/drum rig (or Carolina rig) in both the surf and/or inlets/creeks? If there is no such thing as an all around hook, are there are a few that a novice can get by with so that he doesn't have to spend a fortune on trial and error?

Also, a question about drum rigs...if you are targeting slot/puppy drum (and not the huge bulls) do you still use the same drum rig that you use for the bulls but just downsize the hook, or do you use a different type of rig altogether?

Thank you!


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

I use 1/0 and 2/0 circle hooks almost exclusively. Today a friend of mine and I caught about 4 real small pig fish, a 10-12" spec, and a decent spot all with 2/0 hooks. I've heard that slot puppy drum have been caught on 6/0 and even 8/0 hooks. It seems big to me but the bottom line is if you have cut spot or something on your hook, there needs to still be a hook and barb present for the fish to be caught on. 1/0 is definitely too small and 2/0 is pushing it. I am new to drum fishing so I can't answer your last question adequately...


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

My all purpose hook for spot, croaker and puppy drum is a Gamakatsu octopus circle size 1. I used to use Eagle Claw size 2 bronze j-hooks. Gamakatsu hooks are more expensive, however, they stay sharper for longer.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Personal preference but I use Owner/Gami 1/0 circles for spot/roundhead, 5/0 gami circles for small blues and pups, and owner 10/0 ssw circles for drum/sharks/cobia


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wolf, up here in the Chesapeake, I use anything from a size 4 to a size 6/0 J hook for most fishing I might do. I use the circles too usually in 2/0 or 3/0 which fits most species I target here. I have gone smaller & bigger on hooks as I saw need. When I go south to SC, I usually stick to 2/0 or 3/0 in either J hooks or circles. However, a few years back while at Pawley's we had our hooks stripped clean every time we cast. The darn Pinfish were hitting the shrimp we used & couldn't get the hook in their mouths. We switched to some size 4 baitholders I use up here for perch & caught several Pinfish & used them for bait. 

IMO, 2/0 or 3/0 is a good general use size, but of course smaller fish may not be hooked on them & it's possible that a really large fish will bend or break them, depending mostly on the hook being used. There are compromises with everything. 

It also depends on the size baits you wish to use. Chunk baits usually need larger hooks. Strip baits, Blood worms, shrimp, clams, or crab can be fished with smaller size hooks. You can get away with using a smaller hook with clams for example since it's a very soft bait. Use a hook that's too big & the fish are going to strip a bait like that off the hook & won't get hooked. 

Last year about this time, I fly fished for Reds down in VA. We used flies that were tied on size 2 to 2/0 hooks. No problem with hooking up on Reds up to about 24" on the smaller sizes. We didn't get into any over 24", but even the smallest Reds could easily get a 2/0 hook in their mouths. However, most were caught on flies on size 1 hooks.

The only time I've ever fished for the Bull drum was from a boat, fishing vertically with 2 hook bottom rigs so can't really comment on your other question.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I use "Octopus" style J-Hooks, with an Upturned Eye ( I Snell the hooks to the line ). I've tried Circle Hooks and had less success with them, UNLESS I am "Spiking the Rod" ( Leaving it in a Rod Spike or Holder, until the fish hits ).


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Have to agree with everyone else. A good all purpose size would be 2/0. I've caught slot sized puppy drum on size 2 hooks and size 10/0 hooks but for all around general purpose I'd go with a 2/0. And about rigs.... you can catch them on drum rigs or just about any rig for that matter. Seems when they're feeding they don't really care what kind of rig the bait is on. I've caught as many on drum rigs as I have on the high low rigs like you use for panfish. So long as you're using what they're feeding on for bait and get it where they can find it you should get into some fish.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Any style j hook to answer your question, preferably a bait holder but the draw back is gut hooks.


----------



## macjr (Dec 7, 2008)

For general surf fishing I use # 2 to 1/0 J hooks, prefer long shank as posted in the other thread, whether it's a river, 2 or 3 hook bottom rig. When fishing hatteras for pups or larger drum I use my variation of joe moore's sporto rig which is a 2 hook fish finder rig ( swivel, top hook, sliding weight snap and then a bottom hook) with 2/0 or 4/0 circles baited with finger mullet. Usually let this soak before the suds while working the suds with a jig baited with gulp of the color of the day . When soaking spot heads or such, regular fish finder with 8/0 circle. This all works for me................ Hope I didn't muddy the waters, going to twist up some rigs with kahle hooks and try them out next week when I get back to myrtle, hopefully the water will start cooling off. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

10/0 octopus beek


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Mutu Lite Circle hook


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I like the Mutu Circles in 4 size for mullet, croaker, spot, pompano
a 3/0 Mutu for blues and puppy drum
and a 8/0 circle not offset for Drummin


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I went to the Florida Sportsman Show in Tampa last Saturday and attended several seminars on surf and pier fishing - - - - 
this tip is from the PROFESSIONALS: #1 or 1/0 circle hooks if you leave your rod in the holder.
This is because the circle hook will do its intended job and hook itself.
For more fish, less "snack n run" villians and far less gut hooks, the #4 straight shank offset is the #1 critter gitter. (gold or silver, doesn't matter)
And this is to target pompano, whiting (sea mullet) sheepshead and flounder. all around favorite of the PROs: (they fish for a living)
for years, I have been using the #1 and 1/0 circles with a lot of bite offs, hit-n-run varmints.
So this weekend, I will target sheepshead from the dock with the #4 straight shank offset hook with live fiddler crabs
and spotted sea trout with live shrimp and see how it goes. I will switch to the #4 and see if there is truly a difference.
oh, also, I will make me a barnacle scraper out of PVC pipe with screw up extensions to make some "barnacle chum" as an appetizer for them.
Then, Saturday after next, over to the coast to target pompano with the same setup. hopefully the fleas will be there by then.
if not, FishBItes and salted shrimp chunks will be on the menu.

I'm telling you folks, if you get the chance to attend any kind of fishing school in your area, I highly suggest it !!! no matter how much experience
we have, no matter if we are 70 years old, we can still learn that little something that will work better than what we do and put more fish in our buckets.
jus my dos centavos


----------

